# Deep red cockapoo



## Delboy (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi all. 
New to the site ?
We are looking for a cockapoo pup to join our family.
We have seen a gorgeous red litter, mom is a cocker spaniel dad is a pra clear toy poodle, both parents are red.

Does the red colouring change? I looked online as ive never seen a red adult but none look that red.

Does anyone have a red they could show puppy and now pics 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Lucky is not "deep red" but certainly red. This is 4 mo old, so still a pup, and also at about 5-6 weeks. The coat near his skin is very dark red, most of the length of the coat a more red-blond but with darker red tips. His ears are darker. I don't know what his adult coat will be like, or what he'll look like when clipped. 

I have seen some darker reds than him as young puppies. But I haven't seen very dark reds as adults. 

I really wanted a blue roan, but my partner fell in love with him. Now I don't care about the colour.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

I would also consider Zelda red although probably not deep. Same as lucky she is redder closer to her skin. Here are pictures of her as a puppy (8 weeks) and now around 7-8 months and after being cut.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Zelda is a lovely colour, darker than Lucky, and more flashes of white which are nice.


----------



## Delboy (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, your dogs are stunning and i love their colouring.

It Turned out though that there were no boys available in the litter, so we never got a 'red' pup.
However, there was another litter we loved, which was actually our first choice but was a lot more expensive so we had ruled them out. In the end we thought stuff it, pay the money and get what we want.
They had a apricot boy pup, which was our preferred colour.
We went and met him yesterday and fell in love, he was so chilled out around us, sat on the kids laps and loved the fuss. 
We just had to have him. Hes almost 8wks, but as we're going on holiday saturday we are not picking him up for 2wks. 
Going to be a long 2 wks, we are itching to get him home.


----------



## GreenEnvy (May 1, 2017)

Kira is a reddish colour too. Been about the same since we got her at 8 weeks. She is 5 months now.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Glad you found what you wanted. 

We had to wait an extra week and a half due to a work trip, couldn't wait for it to be over.


----------



## Delboy (Jul 28, 2017)

I know, its killing us waiting. 
It will be the first Holiday we've had where everyone is keen to come home.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Louis is a dark red, glad you have found your lovely  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

That is dark, looks almost a red-chocolate mix.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Louis mum is a red cocker and dad a black mini poodle.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delboy (Jul 28, 2017)

That was the red the pups were. Very nice colour it is too.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Lovely colour, we get stopped every time we go out and get comments on his colour 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

